# North Alabama Sand for Leveling



## WarEagle26

Has anyone in the North Alabama area shopped around for the best place to buy sand for a yard leveling project? I've got about 6k sq ft of lawn and would probably be looking to have about 5 or 6 tons  yards delivered (roughly 9 tons).

Here are the prices that I've gotten so far: 
_** I'll try to keep this post updated with current prices to keep it all together. Add a comment if you get an updated price from somewhere or have a new location that should be added to the list._

*Baker Sand & Gravel*
$30/ton
$330.75 delivery fee

*Harvest Feed Mill*
$45/scoop for sand (assuming their scoop is close to a yard)
$40-$50 delivery fee depending on location

*Across the Pond*
$50/ton for sand
$75 delivery fee (if dumped)
$95 delivery fee + $25/bag (if placing bags with a forklift)

*French Mill Stone*
$40/scoop (said each scoop was about 1100-1200 lbs)
$70/ton bag (said they top the bags off so they are really about 2200-2300 lbs)
$40 delivery fee (but they only deliver bags)

*Reseda Nursery & Stone Yard*
$45/scoop (roughly a yard)
$59 minimum delivery fee (varies by distance & must have minimum of 4 scoops for delivery)

*Brownsferry Mercantile*
$29 for 3/4 yard scoop
$100 for 3 1/3 yard scoop
$375 - 10 ton truckload delivered (this is tax and all)
The lady said they normally don't deliver anything less than the 10-ton single truckload, but could work out a price if you needed less than that and didn't have a way to pick it up. (Using 1 yard = 1.5 tons as my basis, a 10-ton truckload equals 6.66 yards. At $100/3.33 yards, this means they are charging $175 for delivery and taxes)

*NOTE: *This is for their "playground sand." It is screened, but not screened as finely as I thought.

*The Greenery*
$38/yard
$50 delivery fee to 35757 (Delivery fee varies by distance. 2 yard minimum. 5 yard max truck capacity.)

*Limestone Farmers Co-Op*
$20 for about 1000lbs (they weigh your truck/trailer and you pay by weight)
$40/ton


----------



## Movingshrub

So, two yards of sand?

Have you tried giving a call to Baker sand and gravel?

I got a quote in November from Alliance Sand and Aggregates out of Decatur that gave me a price of $840+tax for 25 tons.

Please update with whoever you end up getting prices from and who you end up using. I plan to buy sand in the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## WarEagle26

I was thinking that one yard of sand would be roughly 1.4 tons of sand, so I was figuring that 3.5 to 4 yards would get me about 5 or 6 tons. However, I was just now looking back over MQ's post on leveling and it looks like about 1 yard of sand per 1k of lawn is a good rough estimate, so I guess about 6 yards, not tons, is what I will need.


----------



## Ware

The weight/cubic yard conversion is largely dependent on the moisture content of the sand. Around here if you buy it from a garden center that sells bulk mulch, etc. you usually pay a volumetric rate (by the yard) because they measure by the bucket scoop. If it comes direct from the sand plant where they process it, they have scales and charge by the ton.


----------



## Movingshrub

@WarEagle26

Do you have a drag mat? What's your plan to smooth everything out?


----------



## raldridge2315

I'm also going to be purchasing sand this spring. The only place I've looked so far is Valley Feed and Landscape Supply. They want $38 / yd plus delivery. There is also Spruce Pine Sand & Gravel, Alliance, North Alabama Sand and Gravel, Waters Brothers, and Holland Company. There may be more in Decatur, but those are the ones I know. I know that Littrell Lumber Mill has sand, but I don't think they will deliver it. I will post prices as I find them.


----------



## Movingshrub

@raldridge2315

Thanks. I am probably going to go with baker sand and gravel. They are the closest for me and a tad bit cheaper I think. I haven't checked with their delivery costs. If I go that route, I'll post the price.


----------



## WarEagle26

Thanks guys. I'm just getting started looking into all this, but wanted to go ahead and start planning now so that when spring/summer gets here I'm not scrambling around trying to figure it all out.

Once I get some prices I will also post them back here to help others in the area.

@Movingshrub I don't have a drag mat. I was toying with the idea of trying to make my own version of a leveling rake similar to this. If I got a drag mat it would need to be a small one that I could pull around by hand since I don't have any equipment to pull it with. If I could get by with one or the other I'm not sure which would be the better thing to have...a small drag mat or a rake like the one in the link above. Any thoughts from those that have used them?


----------



## Ware

WarEagle26 said:


> ...Any thoughts from those that have used them?


I have used both on my lawn. My experience has been that the drag mat works better for a major leveling project where a thicker layer of sand is added to the entire lawn like icing on a cake. The leveling rake works better for spot leveling or a light top dressing where your goal is just to fill in some small dips and bumps. It's difficult to explain, but the rake works better when it has good contact with the ground.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Any thoughts from those that have used them?
> 
> 
> 
> I have used both on my lawn. My experience has been that the drag mat works better for a major leveling project where a thicker layer of sand is added to the entire lawn like icing on a cake. The leveling rake works better for spot leveling or a light top dressing where your goal is just to fill in some small dips and bumps. It's difficult to explain, but the rake works better when it has good contact with the ground.
Click to expand...

I have both also and I agree with Ware but I didn't have the Leveling Rake when I did my top dressing last Summer so I can't comment on that part. I do plan to hook the rake(just the head part) to the back of the drag mat to help level some more and keep the mat from "dipping" into lower spots and pulling sand out.


----------



## Movingshrub

@WarEagle26

I think you and I are in a similar boat. I don't have any kind of wheeled equipment to pull a mat around so whatever I get would have to be small enough to pull by hand. I do have a landscape rake that I am going to try, and if that doesn't work well, I'll pull the trigger on or fabricate a drag mat.

I am expecting to start off with 3-4 yards of sand to fill in irrigation trenches that settled.


----------



## WarEagle26

Called Baker Sand & Gravel this morning...

Delivery is based on a 25 ton load even if you are getting a lot less than that. I've got a Madison address and delivery alone was going to be *$330.75*.

Price per ton for masonry sand was *$14* and some change + tax. I told her I needed six yards and she quoted me for 9 tons (so they are estimating 1 yard to be about 1.5 tons).

Total for 9 tons delivered was going to be around *$460* or so. The price of the sand seems good, but that delivery cost seems outrageous. Gonna see if I can find someone that will deliver for a lot less than that.


----------



## raldridge2315

My drag mat is supposed to be delivered today.


----------



## WarEagle26

@raldridge2315 which mat did you end up getting?


----------



## Ware

That masonry sand price sounds about right.

I'd call around and find someone with a small dump truck or hydraulic dump trailer. There is a company around here that has some small 5-ton trucks that haul mulch, driveway gravel, etc. I think I paid $75 for delivery.


----------



## raldridge2315

WarEagle26 said:


> Called Baker Sand & Gravel this morning...
> 
> Delivery is based on a 25 ton load even if you are getting a lot less than that. I've got a Madison address and delivery alone was going to be *$330.75*.
> 
> Price per ton for masonry sand was *$14* and some change + tax. I told her I needed six yards and she quoted me for 9 tons (so they are estimating 1 yard to be about 1.5 tons).
> 
> Total for 9 tons delivered was going to be around *$460* or so. The price of the sand seems good, but that delivery cost seems outrageous. Gonna see if I can find someone that will deliver for a lot less than that.


There are lots of people around that own dump trucks and dump trailers. I'm betting I'm betting that $50 and a case of beer would get your hauling done. I would start by asking for references at the feed and seeds, Tractor Supply, County Exchange, etc. I have found one called GT Trucking in Lacey's Spring (256) 655-8576. That's a fair distance from Madison, but it's a start.

Additionally there are lots of "guest workers," errrr Mexicans with trucks and trailers that would haul mulch, sand, etc.


----------



## Movingshrub

I have the benefit of access to a buddy with a 16' trailer. My vehicle will allow me to tow two yards at once, which although not as convenient as having all of the sand at once, allows me to pace the application of sand.

With that being said, Baker sand and gravel is about 40 minutes round trip for me, so I will probably just pick it up on my own.

Thanks for calling and getting prices. I assume they are renting the truck, and the cost for rental is the same whether full or empty.

Also curious about drag mat size.


----------



## csbutler

I used Reseda on hwy 72. I had 4 tons delivered and I want to say it was just over $200.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Damn, you guys are paying a lot for sand, I think I can get 12 yds of sand delivered to my house for $180 from a local sand company about 10 miles away. But I agree that you should be able to find some local guy with a dump truck to get you a load for a lot cheaper than what the company you're buying if from can deliver it for.


----------



## raldridge2315

WarEagle26 said:


> @raldridge2315 which mat did you end up getting?


Yard Tuff YTF-455TBDM Drag Mat, 4.5' x 5' from Amazon. There will be some areas on the sides and in the back where I will only be able to use a rake, but this will work well on the large main areas in the front and back. My neighbor across the street has a small lawn tractor that he said I could use. They make a 5' X 3' that can be pulled by hand that I debated buying instead, but went with the bigger (and heavier) one.


----------



## Ware

raldridge2315 said:


> Yard Tuff YTF-455TBDM Drag Mat, 4.5' x 5' from Amazon... They make a 5' X 3' that can be pulled by hand that I debated buying instead, but went with the bigger (and heavier) one.


I think that's the same one I bought. I think you will be able to pull it by hand in the tight spaces. I wouldn't want to do it all day, but it should be okay for a small area. You may want to fold the tail end of the mat forward onto itself. It makes a long mat more maneuverable, and technically adds some weight to the mat.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> raldridge2315 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yard Tuff YTF-455TBDM Drag Mat, 4.5' x 5' from Amazon... They make a 5' X 3' that can be pulled by hand that I debated buying instead, but went with the bigger (and heavier) one.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the same one I bought. I think you will be able to pull it by hand in the tight spaces. I wouldn't want to do it all day, but it should be okay for a small area. You may want to fold the tail end of the mat forward onto itself. It makes a long mat more maneuverable, and technically adds some weight to the mat.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## mrigney

I used GT Trucking end of summer 2016 to deliver about 4 yards (I think) to my house in South Huntsville. I want to say it was the neighborhood of $175. I'll see if I can go find exactly what I paid.

$15/yd delivered, MQ? That sounds really nice.


----------



## gatormac2112

I'll probably be leveling at some point as well, I'm down here in Cullman just south of you guys. Not sure when the best time to do it is, I was thinking of May or June. I haven't even started looking for pricing info, Cullman seems to be high for everything if you can even find what you need here.


----------



## Mightyquinn

mrigney said:


> $15/yd delivered, MQ? That sounds really nice.


I just checked my receipts and I paid $155 for 8 yds of masonry sand delivered to my driveway last July.


----------



## Stro3579

WarEagle26 said:


> Called Baker Sand & Gravel this morning...
> 
> Delivery is based on a 25 ton load even if you are getting a lot less than that. I've got a Madison address and delivery alone was going to be *$330.75*.
> 
> Price per ton for masonry sand was *$14* and some change + tax. I told her I needed six yards and she quoted me for 9 tons (so they are estimating 1 yard to be about 1.5 tons).
> 
> Total for 9 tons delivered was going to be around *$460* or so. The price of the sand seems good, but that delivery cost seems outrageous. Gonna see if I can find someone that will deliver for a lot less than that.


You will probably be better off renting a dump trailer from robin rent and going to get your sand from any where. Getting sand from baker sand works best if you get a truck load.


----------



## WarEagle26

Stro3579 said:


> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called Baker Sand & Gravel this morning...
> 
> Delivery is based on a 25 ton load even if you are getting a lot less than that. I've got a Madison address and delivery alone was going to be *$330.75*.
> 
> Price per ton for masonry sand was *$14* and some change + tax. I told her I needed six yards and she quoted me for 9 tons (so they are estimating 1 yard to be about 1.5 tons).
> 
> Total for 9 tons delivered was going to be around *$460* or so. The price of the sand seems good, but that delivery cost seems outrageous. Gonna see if I can find someone that will deliver for a lot less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> You will probably be better off renting a dump trailer from robin rent and going to get your sand from any where. Getting sand from baker sand works best if you get a truck load.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was looking at their website the other day to see what they had in terms of rentals. They do have a dump trailer listed, but don't give any specifics as to it's capacity (haven't called them yet to get more details). The price was listed at about $93/day (plus tax I'm assuming).

@Stro3579 Have you rented one of their dump trailers for this purpose? If so, do you remember how many yards of sand (or whatever else) you were able to haul? This is definitely a viable option if I can't find anyone else with a dump truck looking to make a quick $50-$75 bucks. If I can help it, I'd rather have someone dump it for me and be done rather than have to deal with the hassle of returning a rental trailer back across town.


----------



## Movingshrub

By the way, I am pretty sure robin rents has an actual top dressing machine.


----------



## Stro3579

WarEagle26 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called Baker Sand & Gravel this morning...
> 
> Delivery is based on a 25 ton load even if you are getting a lot less than that. I've got a Madison address and delivery alone was going to be *$330.75*.
> 
> Price per ton for masonry sand was *$14* and some change + tax. I told her I needed six yards and she quoted me for 9 tons (so they are estimating 1 yard to be about 1.5 tons).
> 
> Total for 9 tons delivered was going to be around *$460* or so. The price of the sand seems good, but that delivery cost seems outrageous. Gonna see if I can find someone that will deliver for a lot less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> You will probably be better off renting a dump trailer from robin rent and going to get your sand from any where. Getting sand from baker sand works best if you get a truck load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I was looking at their website the other day to see what they had in terms of rentals. They do have a dump trailer listed, but don't give any specifics as to it's capacity (haven't called them yet to get more details). The price was listed at about $93/day (plus tax I'm assuming).
> 
> @Stro3579 Have you rented one of their dump trailers for this purpose? If so, do you remember how many yards of sand (or whatever else) you were able to haul? This is definitely a viable option if I can't find anyone else with a dump truck looking to make a quick $50-$75 bucks. If I can help it, I'd rather have someone dump it for me and be done rather than have to deal with the hassle of returning a rental trailer back across town.
Click to expand...

The trailer was capable of hauling 5 tons. I believe I read you only need 4 tons. I don't remember the price, sorry. I rented a lot of other stuff at the same time. Are you trying to level this spring before green up?


----------



## WarEagle26

Stro3579 said:


> The trailer was capable of hauling 5 tons. I believe I read you only need 4 tons. I don't remember the price, sorry. I rented a lot of other stuff at the same time. Are you trying to level this spring before green up?


I'll probably end up getting about 6 yards (around 9 tons depending on moisture level). I'm going to wait until after green up (I'm thinking maybe late May or early June time frame) to bring the sand in. Just trying to plan it all out now...otherwise it won't happen. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stro3579

WarEagle26 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer was capable of hauling 5 tons. I believe I read you only need 4 tons. I don't remember the price, sorry. I rented a lot of other stuff at the same time. Are you trying to level this spring before green up?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably end up getting about 6 yards (around 9 tons depending on moisture level). I'm going to wait until after green up (I'm thinking maybe late May or early June time frame) to bring the sand in. Just trying to plan it all out now...otherwise it won't happen. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Great plan. Grass should be growing aggressively then.


----------



## WarEagle26

Just wanted to update this with pricing from a couple other places I checked over the weekend (both are way overpriced compared to what you can find elsewhere):

*Harvest Fee Mill*
$45/scoop for sand (assuming their scoop is close to a yard)
$40-$50 delivery fee depending on location

*Across the Pond*
$50/ton for sand
$75 delivery fee (if dumped)
$95 delivery fee + $25/bag (if placing bags with a forklift)


----------



## WarEagle26

*French Mill Stone* (prices are for masonry sand)
$40/scoop (said each scoop was about 1100-1200 lbs)
$70/ton bag (said they top the bags off so they are really about 2200-2300 lbs)
$40 delivery fee (but they only deliver bags)


----------



## high leverage

Wow! I have to say some of these prices you were quoted are ridiculous. I assume your location and distance from a sand plant is the problem. I happen to live a few miles from the Arkansas River which has numerous sand plants in my area. Just for reference I pay $20 per cubic yard of mason sand with a $60 delivery fee for up to 12 cubic yards.


----------



## raldridge2315

high leverage said:


> I assume your location and distance from a sand plant is the problem. I happen to live a few miles from the Arkansas River which has numerous sand plants in my area.


Huntsville and Decatur are on the Tennessee River. Decatur on the south side, Huntsville on the north. Madison is west of Huntsville and east of Decatur. I know for a fact where the plants are at and you would think that prices would not be as high. Greed!!!


----------



## Movingshrub

So this is more a big picture sand question - why do everyone do this in the summer rather than the fall? My understanding is that top dressing can help prevent winter kill (ground temp got to below 31F for several days here, so expecting some damage) by insulating the crown of the plant. Why not apply in the fall rather than the heat of the summer, while also reducing chance of winter damage? Am I missing something here? Does the quantity of top dressing applied impact the ideal season to apply the top dressing?


----------



## Ware

With the quantities I've used, my concern would be risk of erosion.


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> With the quantities I've used, my concern would be risk of erosion.


How much are we talking at once, depth wise? I was assuming 1/4" or less would be applied.


----------



## Ware

Looks like a yard per thousand would theoretically yield about 5/16" depth on a smooth surface. When leveling a lawn, some spots will end up with almost none and some spots will end up with twice that (or more if needed).


----------



## bretben55

My buddy went here last summer:

Brownsferry Mercantile, Athens
20830 Huntsville Brownsferry Rd, Tanner, AL 35671
(256) 542-8205

Two years ago me and my neighbor went to Baker Sand and Gravel, and got 25.5 tons of fine sand for $618($395 for sand, $191 delivery, and $32 for tax)


----------



## Stro3579

Movingshrub said:


> So this is more a big picture sand question - why do everyone do this in the summer rather than the fall? My understanding is that top dressing can help prevent winter kill (ground temp got to below 31F for several days here, so expecting some damage) by insulating the crown of the plant. Why not apply in the fall rather than the heat of the summer, while also reducing chance of winter damage? Am I missing something here? Does the quantity of top dressing applied impact the ideal season to apply the top dressing?


I prefer the summer due to growth of grass. If your grass isn't growing aggressively, it takes a while for grass to break through the sand.(If you are applying heavy) I feel it can smother the grass if it's not growing fast.


----------



## Stro3579

Stro3579 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is more a big picture sand question - why do everyone do this in the summer rather than the fall? My understanding is that top dressing can help prevent winter kill (ground temp got to below 31F for several days here, so expecting some damage) by insulating the crown of the plant. Why not apply in the fall rather than the heat of the summer, while also reducing chance of winter damage? Am I missing something here? Does the quantity of top dressing applied impact the ideal season to apply the top dressing?
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the summer due to growth of grass. If your grass isn't growing aggressively, it takes a while for grass to break through the sand.(If you are applying heavy) I feel it can smother the grass if it's not growing fast.
> Basically if your grass is growing well and it needs to be cut every other day. Then level. If it's not growing fast, i think you can smother the grass.
Click to expand...


----------



## raldridge2315

Stro3579 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your grass isn't growing aggressively, it takes a while for grass to break through the sand.(If you are applying heavy) I feel it can smother the grass if it's not growing fast.
> Basically if your grass is growing well and it needs to be cut every other day. Then level. If it's not growing fast, i think you can smother the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it takes longer for the grass tom recover when sand is applied early in the season. But "smother the grass" -- no. I had a hole in the back that was about 4" deep with good grass growth. I filled it level with sand in the very early spring before green-up. It had healed by mid June. Bermuda will grow up through it as well as send runners from surrounding areas to cover. You can't kill bermuda grass! I also favor mid spring for top dress. With me, it's a heat stress thing for me and the grass. It might take a week or two longer to recover, but it's worth it working in cooler weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stro3579

raldridge2315 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it takes longer for the grass tom recover when sand is applied early in the season. But "smother the grass" -- no. I had a hole in the back that was about 4" deep with good grass growth. I filled it level with sand in the very early spring before green-up. It had healed by mid June. Bermuda will grow up through it as well as send runners from surrounding areas to cover. You can't kill bermuda grass! I also favor mid spring for top dress. With me, it's a heat stress thing for me and the grass. It might take a week or two longer to recover, but it's worth it working in cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> When I say smother, I referring to smothering it from quick recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## WarEagle26

Updated OP with quotes I've gotten so far


----------



## Movingshrub

Any of you Huntsville guys got a drag mat you are willing to loan for the day? I live near airport road if that impacts your willingness.


----------



## raldridge2315

Movingshrub said:


> Any of you Huntsville guys got a drag mat you are willing to loan for the day? I live near airport road if that impacts your willingness.


Well, I live in SW Decatur - 25' ish miles, but we might could work something out. PM me.


----------



## Movingshrub

For pricing info


----------



## raldridge2315

That seems pricey. That's slightly less than two yards. $45 / yd by my calculation. Valley Feed and Landscape Supply has masonry sand for $38 / yd.


----------



## WarEagle26

Baker quoted me $14 something per ton last week when I called them. I wonder why they charged you $30/ton? :? I feel like I need to call them again to make sure they give me the same answer.


----------



## Movingshrub

It was $30 a ton (2.8tons * $30 for the pre-tax price of $84) for fine sand versus something less for the coarse sand. I was advised the cheaper option was going to have pebbles (size wasn't specified), so I just opted for the finer sand.


----------



## Movingshrub

Found my receipt from the summer. It's hard to believe the price of sand went up 20% in less than a year.


----------



## WarEagle26

WarEagle26 said:


> Baker quoted me $14 something per ton last week when I called them. I wonder why they charged you $30/ton? :? I feel like I need to call them again to make sure they give me the same answer.


I just called them again today and, sure enough, she quoted me $30/ton for masonry sand. I must have misunderstood her when I talked to her last time. I'll update the OP with this price.

I'll be honest, as much as I need to level my lawn I'm not sure I want to spend that kind of money for it. Can't believe we can't get any cheaper than that around here.


----------



## Movingshrub

@WarEagle26 it just depends on whether it's fine or coarse sand. I think you were quoted the coarse sand while
I purchased the fine sand.


----------



## kur1j

I'm actually about to go down this path, is there anything new since yalls posts? Including going to probably get the 3x3 dragmat. I'm really skeptical about how much sand I really need. My lawn doesn't seem that unlevel. Based on the "average" 1cu/yd of sand per 1k it seems like a LOT.

I also found the "greenery" over in owens cross roads, that has sand for 36/yd. I live 2 miles or so from them and it's a 20$ delivery fee. I've got a truck but don't want to fuck it up with 1.5 tons of sand haha.


----------



## Movingshrub

kur1j said:


> I'm actually about to go down this path, is there anything new since yalls posts? Including going to probably get the 3x3 dragmat. I'm really skeptical about how much sand I really need. My lawn doesn't seem that unlevel. Based on the "average" 1cu/yd of sand per 1k it seems like a LOT.
> 
> I also found the "greenery" over in owens cross roads, that has sand for 36/yd. I live 2 miles or so from them and it's a 20$ delivery fee. I've got a truck but don't want to f--- it up with 1.5 tons of sand haha.


Let me know how the drag mat works out. I keep trying to decide between a 3x3 or a 3x5.

The areas where I applied sand in February are the areas that have greened-up first. Ready for hopefully the last frost of the spring?

I used every bit of sand I purchased in February for a 7000 sqft area. I can't get the photo to load while at work to confirm exactly how much I purchased in Feb.


----------



## WarEagle26

We've had a lot of unforeseen expenses come up recently, so I'm not 100% sure I am still going to get a leveling project in this spring. If I do I think I will probably end up going with Brownsferry Mercantile and renting one of these 5-ton dump trailers for about $65.

At about $20/ton ($100 for a 3 1/3 yard scoop) this seems to be the cheapest option for me. Although, renting a trailer as opposed to just paying more to have it delivered does mean more of my time is involved...so I guess that has to factor into the equation as well.

@kur1j what is the name of the "greenery" you are referring to? I might give them a call to see how much they would charge to deliver to me.


----------



## Movingshrub

https://greeneryhomeandgarden.com/

@WarEagle26 I think this is the place he was talking about.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub I'm actuslly kind of annoyed now because the 5x3 was like 97$ on amazon a week ago, now it's 130$. The 3x3 is still only ~80$ which was part of my debate. At this point though looks like the 3x3 is my only option.

@WarEagle26 Yup moving shrub linked you to the right place. They have a scaled delivery charge and since i'm so close it doesn't cost much. If you are over in madison you would just have to call and find out.


----------



## Movingshrub

Check northern tool? Make your own?


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub About the same price or more expensive at northern tool, unfortunately.


----------



## WarEagle26

Updated original post with quotes from The Greenery


----------



## Movingshrub

Not tying to thread jack but best way to reach people in this area. I cut down a maple and oak tree if anyone wants hardwoods for their fireplace. I don't have a fireplace so the wood is of no use for me.


----------



## raldridge2315

Movingshrub said:


> Not tying to thread jack but best way to reach people in this area. I cut down a maple and oak tree if anyone wants hardwoods for their fireplace. I don't have a fireplace so the wood is of no use for me.


We have a fireplace. There has never been a fire in it. The firebox is as clean as the day it was built in 1991. No thanks.


----------



## kur1j

Anyone do any leveling on their yard in Huntsville since the last message here? Im about to pull the trigger on some sand from the greenery. Its the cheapest I can find and is only a 25$ delivery fee for where Im at. Granted its not masonry sand. I went by there yesterday and it didnt seem to have any pebbles or rocks in it. I asked and they said its what they use for top dressing yards when laying sod. So Im assuming it would be okay.


----------



## ajmikola

http://www.alliancesand.com

Havent got a qoute yet, but they build golf courses and have awesome mixes.


----------



## WarEagle26

I was about to order some sand from The Greenery as well, but was under the assumption that they had masonry sand. I'm a little worried now, not having seen it, to go ahead and order from them. I thought I had checked with Alliance Sand already, but couldn't find their pricing info. Just left a message to have someone give me a call back. I'll update this thread once I get pricing from them.


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 I'll drop by there on my way home from work and take pictures.


----------



## Movingshrub

I am curious if Alliance took over baker sand and gravel. I recall seeing all kinds of alliance people outside when I was at Baker S&G in February. I just don't know if they bought it or were there for some other reason.

@WarEagle26 Alliance has some pricing on their website but most of it seems to be for the Phil Campbell area of Alabama, rather than Decatur or Huntsville.


----------



## Movingshrub

Although not recent, I contacted Alliance Oct 2017 looking for top dressing sand. The price I got was $840 delivered, for 25 tons.


----------



## Spammage

kur1j said:


> they said its what they use for top dressing yards when laying sod.


That is a scenario where it would be fine to a point (if leveling before putting down sod), but on top of the grass kept at .5", it will look like they only used rocks and create a reel nightmare.


----------



## raldridge2315

@ajmikola Alliance has the products we need. You want USGA top dress sand, they have it. It's $16.95 a ton. Their masonry sand is $14.45 per ton and is guaranteed that 100% will pass through a #8 sieve (8 holes per inch) and 0% through a #200. The problem is that their plant is in Phil Campbell, AL. That is down below Russellville. Delivery would eat us alive. That's about 45 miles from me here in Decatur. If I remember correctly, you said that you are west of Athens. That would be a good hour and a half drive to your place. Their offices are about three miles from me on AL 67. Years ago (when it was Holland Co.) they kept a stock pile here in town, but no more. I think Neal Holland got uppity!

There are another options though. Spruce Pine Sand and Gravel (256=350-2200). They have a yard just west of Decatur on AL 24. I have not checked their prices yet as I do not intend to level until late June or early July. While I don't know it for a fact, I suspect that they have a plant near Alliance. Spruce Pine is a small community just north of Phil Campbell. I just Googled it and there is a Spruce Pine Sand and Gravel in Spruce Pine. Also there is North Alabama Sand and Gravel (256) 353-6811) on Woodall Road just south of AL 24 behind Waters Brothers Construction. I go past their when I pick the grandkids up from school. They have a pile of sand out there bigger than the school.


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 @Spammage

I dropped by the greenery to look at the sand again. This is it. I took a video and i'll upload it of youtube of me sifting through some of it. There are a few gravel type pieces in it but I think that's mostly from the road and the equipment shifting and pushing it into the area. the material itself is far from having anything like pea gravel in it. What do y'all think?

Video: 




There was that one rock in the one clump but the other clumps were just sand that had moisture. Not sure if that's reasonable or not.


----------



## Spammage

@kur1j if it all has that consistency, you should be fine. Those larger rocks would concern me a little, just because it may not have been screened.


----------



## WarEagle26

Thanks for the photos and the video, @kur1j. I've never put sand on my lawn before, so I'm not the best to offer thoughts on this. From the looks of it, though, I would agree with Spammage that it should be okay as long as it all has the consistency of what you show in the video. Hopefully any rogue pieces of gravel would be easy to spot and remove as you are spreading it out.


----------



## kur1j

@Spammage @WarEagle26

Yeah, they probably have 15-20 cu yds left in the bay and its all like what I showed in the video. I certainly don't think it has pebbles or anything in it (like the other generic leveling post). But the rocks to me would be annoying, but I don't know if its bad enough to worry about it that I can't just pick them out when leveling or how many there will actually be. I didn't see many, but obviously, they are there. I feel like it would be okay, but not sure. I might just get a truckload of it and see how it turns out. If it looks okay, get them to deliver the last 4-5 yards.


----------



## kur1j

So just as an FYI, I called Alliance sand and she said they have multiple locations and the sand prices differ from each site. So depending on which one they referred to is probably why you got different prices.

The one on Hobbs Island Road she quoted me 30$ton for Masonry sand and $28.50 for top dressing sand if you pick it up. If you need it delivered it's 25ton minimum and would be roughly 200$ in delivery.


----------



## Movingshrub

This is the time where one of the other North Alabama guys chimes in and tells us they own their own tri-axle dump truck.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub Haha. I wish. Ive got a truck, does anyone have a dump trailer haha?! Granted I'm taking a wild guess that the overlap of someone that has a dump trailer and need for a truck is microscopic haha.


----------



## dtillman5

Brownsferry Mercantile quoted me 4 yards delivered $186.44 (Madison, County Line road and 72 area) I should have it delivered Tue May 22, let the leveling begin!!


----------



## raldridge2315

dtillman5 said:


> Brownsferry Mercantile quoted me 4 yards delivered $186.44 (Madison, County Line road and 72 area) I should have it delivered Tue May 22, let the leveling begin!!


That's competitive with Valley Feed and Landscape Supply. Their price is $37.50 per yard for masonry sand plus $40 for local delivery. I guess they decide what local means.


----------



## dtillman5

Movingshrub said:


> Any of you Huntsville guys got a drag mat you are willing to loan for the day? I live near airport road if that impacts your willingness.


I live near Country Line and Hwy 72. I have a drag mat same as Ware's but smaller size 3x3.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub I also have my 3x5 drag mat as well.


----------



## Movingshrub

I wrote that in February. I appreciate the response from both you guys.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub haha oops i was just following the trend . Thought I just missed it.


----------



## dtillman5

kur1j said:


> @Movingshrub haha oops i was just following the trend . Thought I just missed it.


Same here :lol:


----------



## kur1j

Well Im about to order my sand from greenery. I've given up on finding a better price and figuring out how to get it to my house. I could rent a dump trailer for 90$, and make 2 trips to alliance ~1.5 driving which would cost me ~400$ or so (290 for 8 tons + trailer $90 + gas for truck). Or ~250$ for 8 tons of sand, and delivery for sand from greenery. Hopefully I don't end up with 6cuyds of gravel in my driveway :-/. God i'm stressing...my wife going to beat my *** if I fuck this up.


----------



## WarEagle26

Just ordered 6.6 cubic yards (~10 tons) from Brownsferry Mercantile for $235 delivered. $100 for a 3.3 cubic yard scoop (got two scoops) and only a $35 delivery fee. This is for their screened and bleached play sand. They quoted me $175 for delivery when I called them a couple months ago, so maybe I just got lucky today when I called back and happened to get a hold of the right person who didn't know any better. 

I was just about to pull the trigger on the stuff from The Greenery - would have been $240 for 5 yards delivered (max truck capacity was 5 yards), but decided to call Brownsferry Mercantile one more time. Glad I did. Comes out to about $35.60/yard delivered as opposed to $48/yard delivered from The Greenery.

Sand is being delivered Saturday morning, so I jumped on Amazon and ordered the 3'x3' drag mat that should be here sometime Friday. Almost got the 5'x3' mat (I think it would work better for most of the yard), but I've got a few places that I think the smaller mat will work better so I went ahead and went with it.


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 I called Brownes Ferry today as well. they probably confused as hell on why so many people want sand haha.

She quoted me $350 for 8yds delivered. 65$ for delivery (im on the complete opposite side of city). Makes it come out to be 42.5/yd from them vs $41/yd from greenery for me.

Getting 6 yds would cost me ~$285 from Brownes Ferry, $250 from greenery. Brownes Feery is cheaper but delivery cost gets me.


----------



## WarEagle26

Keep in mind that at Brownsferry Mercantile they only have 2 different scoop sizes:

Small scoop = .75 cubic yards = $29
Large scoop = 3.3 cubic yards = $100

If they quoted you $285 for 8 yards ($350 - $65 delivery), then they are basically charging you $85 for the last 1.4 yards. If delivery is $65, then you should be able to get 6.6 yards delivered for $265 ($200 for sand, $65 for delivery). That comes out to $40.15/yard delivered.


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 Which sand did you get? Maybe it was for different sand? She didn't mention the size of scoop at all just quoted me 8yds if sand and that was it. I'm guessing it's possible that she just figured it based on truck size? That would work out better for me if they did thst.


----------



## WarEagle26

You could also get two big scoops (3.3 yards) and one small scoop (.75 yards) for $294 delivered ($200 + $29 + $65). That would give you 7.35 yards at a cost of $40/yard delivered.


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 I don't have to have 8 yards. It's just what she quoted me on the phone. I told her 6 cuyds. I'm going to call back again and ask about that. She didn't give me a flat rate she's just quoted me 340$ for 8 yds delivered of the river sand. She said the screened sand would be about 100$ more. I'm assumjng you got the river sand?


----------



## Movingshrub

Plan to put in some work. I spread 3-4 yards a few months ago. It wasn't exhausting but wasn't the easiest task. Either of you guys got friends that owe you favors? Might be time to call them up.


----------



## WarEagle26

No, definitely don't get the river sand!

I got what they call their play sand. It is their finest screened sand. It should be $100 for a 3.3 cubic yard scoop.


----------



## raldridge2315

You do not want that river sand!!!


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 @raldridge2315 yup WarEagle corrected me .

Ok awesome! Just called back. I have no idea what they originally quoted me but it was way different after I asked about the 100$ scoop.

So she told me the same exact thing you stated.

100$ for 3.3cuyds
29$ for .75cuyds

and 65$ delivery fee for the "playground sand" or "screened sand".

Have you seen this sand? I'm taking a wild guess that this is good sand to use since you already ordered it? haha. How much yard are you covering?

I've got about 6k i'm covering and to get 3/8" on the yard i would need ~7.2yds which would be perfect for a 2x(6.6cuyd) + (.75cuyd) scoop.


----------



## WarEagle26

@kur1j I actually haven't seen the sand in person. :| I'm just going off other things I've seen listed as play sand and on her telling me that it was finely screened and bleached. The only stuff I've seen bleached was really fine stuff. It's supposed to be here Saturday morning, so I guess I'll find out soon. :lol: Depending on how soon you are ordering, I can take a picture of it and post it when it gets delivered on Saturday. I'll probably be posting some pictures of it anyway.


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 Ah, okay, I was actually going to order it and try and get it delivered Friday so I would have it to do over the weekend.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub What makes it hard to do? My plan was to put sand in my dump cart, dump in places, spread out with garden rake enough to get the drag mat over it and then pull the drag mat around the yard until it looks like sand is covering everything.

I'm prepared for walking a lot. Anything i'm missing?


----------



## csbutler

kur1j said:


> @Movingshrub What makes it hard to do? My plan was to put sand in my dump cart, dump in places, spread out with garden rake enough to get the drag mat over it and then pull the drag mat around the yard until it looks like sand is covering everything.
> 
> I'm prepared for walking a lot. Anything i'm missing?


For me it was the never ending shoveling it into the wheel barrel...but it was also in the middle of July and I had just gotten home from work...

I'm trying to decide if i want to do another big leveling project. Last year I put down 4 tons in the front yard. I cut my back yard with a rotatory but it would help if I put down a few tons back there. I figure I would need 7+ tons to get the results I want. I just don't know if I have it in me this year.. lol :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub

In this case, I am going to say the temperature. It's going to be 90F this weekend. I had to roll my wheel barrow uphill which didn't make it any easier.


----------



## kur1j

@csbutler

Fair enough. Last year we did 10 yards of mulch and it was never ending shoveling and that was 4 of us, so I feel your pain.

I'm fully expecting the same exact feeling just about. I haven't quite figured out if moving the sand will be more or less difficult to move around.

I've done two things to my yard that was flat out miserable. 1) spreading 10 yards of mulch and 2) Scalping my yard without a bagging mower and having to rake it all by hand and bag it. That was the absolute worst by far. If it's only half as bad leveling I'll be happy.

@Movingshrub Fair enough. I'm lucky enough to not have any hills so at least that is going for me.


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 I'll share your pain. I just ordered my 7.3cuyds of sand from same place. Will be delivered Saturday as well.

So after it's all put out, how soon should I be mowing? By my calculations this 7.3yds will be roughly .5" so that should raise my ground up roughly .5" which would cause less leaf material to be exposed correct?


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 Did you get your sand? I ordered mine and it was supposed to be delivered but they apparently had a mix up and can't deiver it today .

Kind of sucks too because I was going to get them to deliver it monday but it looks like it's going to rain every single day next week .


----------



## WarEagle26

Yep. Dumped it about 7:30 this morning. 

Hate that you didn't get yours today. That's a bummer. The rain will be a good thing unless it is just a total downpour. The grass will need it and it will help the sand settle and keep you from having to run the sprinklers so much.


----------



## kur1j

The problem is I can't get it done in a single day after work. It's supposed to rain tue-sunday next week. The earliest they can deliver is Monday.


----------



## WarEagle26

Just now got through aerating and getting the cores sucked up and got to looking at the sand. Not very happy with the size and amount of rocks I'm seeing in it...

When I ordered it they told me it was finely screened and didn't have stuff like this in it. On the phone with them now.


----------



## WarEagle26

They told me that what I got was their screened sand. He said they only have screened sand and unscreened river sand. I kept talking about masonry sand and he said this is what they sell to masons all the time for their grout and other brickwork, but they didn't have anything called "masonry sand." He said this is also what people use all the time to topdress their lawn. I explained that I was really clear when I ordered it that I maintained my lawn at less than a half inch and wanted to make sure that it didn't have any pieces of rock in it. He was very apologetic on the phone. He said he was willing to do whatever he needed to do to make things right, but that he didn't have anything that was screened any finer that he could send out this way. I told him I was going to get a second opinion from some other folks that maintain their lawns like mine.

So, what do you guys think??

Here is a really small area I did just to see what it would look like once it was spread out.



@Ware @wardconnor @Mightyquinn @Movingshrub

Would love to get the opinion of some of you veterans.


----------



## Ware

WarEagle26 said:


> ...Would love to get the opinion of some of you veterans.


Dang, I would sure hate to see what they call "unscreened". I'm wondering if there was a miscommunication and they loaded out the wrong stuff. Is there any way you could go lay eyes/hands on what they call "screened" sand?


----------



## WarEagle26

I sent him the same picture I posted above and he said that was definitely their screened stuff. I'm wondering if I could just get some fine mesh and screen the pebbles out as I put it in the wheelbarrow??


----------



## Spammage

@WarEagle26 you can, that is what I do with bags bought for spot leveling, but it will take some time. If you are going to keep the sand he brought, then I don't know what other choice you have. You can try Home Depot or Lowe's to see if they have any mesh that will work. Lay it over the wheel barrow and go. You may still have to pick out some small rocks that get missed, but at least you won't be in a wreck.


----------



## WarEagle26

Never mind on trying to screen it myself. That would take me forever. This is one shovel full that I screened through a basket with a mesh bottom. Notice how much still made it through into the wheelbarrow.


----------



## kur1j

Damn! So sorry you having to deal with that. I feel really bad for you :-/. If you want some help let me know. Not sure what I can do other than help you screen it.

But I might have dodged a bullet here :-/. That really sucks. I was explicit as hell with them too and they were like "yeah yeah yeah, it's all screened sand, it's super fine sandbox play sand no rocks or anything in it".

They are closed at now but let me know what ends up happening and if there was a mix up. Otherwise i'll be calling them first thing monday morning to cancel the order.

Why in the WORLD is it so hard to simply get sand around here in north alabama?!

What are you using to pick up core plugs?


----------



## WarEagle26

kur1j said:


> Damn! So sorry you having to deal with that. I feel really bad for you :-/. If you want some help let me know. Not sure what I can do other than help you screen it.
> 
> But I might have dodged a bullet here :-/. That really sucks. I was explicit as hell with them too and they were like "yeah yeah yeah, it's all screened sand, it's super fine sandbox play sand no rocks or anything in it".
> 
> They are closed at now but let me know what ends up happening and if there was a mix up. Otherwise i'll be calling them first thing monday morning to cancel the order.
> 
> Why in the WORLD is it so hard to simply get sand around here in north alabama?!
> 
> What are you using to pick up core plugs?


Yeah, you definitely dodged a bullet. I'm pretty upset, but am hopeful they will come pick it up and give me a refund. By the time I got through experimenting with screening it myself and getting feedback from others they were closed. I plan to call them Monday morning to see if they will come pick it up (not sure if they really have any way of doing that though).


----------



## WarEagle26

kur1j said:


> What are you using to pick up core plugs?


I'm using my Honda HR215 rotary on the lowest setting. It actually worked really great at sucking it all up.


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 That's tough man. I feel for you.

Have you given any thought to where you are going to get some sand to redo the leveling?

I've heard that Baker has some high quality sand since it's apparently being sourced from alliance. I called alliance and they said it was from the same place (address) thst baker was out it seems.

If that's the case might be worthwhile renting a dump trailer for 80$ and buying the sand and moving it from them if it's high quality stuff? I'm in the same boat you are. Granted now I know thst people don't have a clue when you ask "does it have rocks"? And they say "nope" to verify that. I won't buy from a place without seeing the sand myself to verify that it's clean sand.

The greenery sand was significant cleaner than that. I mean significant.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Yeah, that is definitely NOT screened sand unless the screen was a chain link fence. I'm sorry to hear about your predicament but I would have them take it back if they can. You could always do what Spammage suggested and screen it yourself but that would take quite awhile.


----------



## Movingshrub

I'd get the $30/ton fine sand from baker. It didn't have any junk like that in it.
Your alternative is to pay for the fine top dressing sand at the Phil Campbell plant and pay an arm and a leg for shipping.


----------



## Movingshrub

Also, that's completely unacceptable in my opinion. If you have any kids, punishment for anything in the near future should involve picking up rocks in the yard.


----------



## Movingshrub

@WarEagle26 maybe you can take a page from @wardconnor and vacuum the lawn.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub Is that the same sand as allliance? Is baker and alliance the same company because when I called alliance they mentioned the same exact locations for buying the sand from their locations.


----------



## Movingshrub

Yeah I am pretty sure baker was purchased by alliance. Either way, the baker sand and gravel location on Hobbs island is where I got the fine sand, at the price of $30/ton.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub How much was it for delivery?


----------



## Movingshrub

I went and picked it up.


----------



## csbutler

I had sand delivered from Rosetta nursery on hwy 72 last year and didn't find a single rock in it. It wasn't masonry sand but it was very close. I believe it was $30 a ton and $50 for delivery with a 4 ton minimum.


----------



## kur1j

@csbutler Oh awesome i'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## gatormac2112

Wow, that is just horrible. I'm going to be leveling this summer and might just have to spring for the fine top dressing sand. Sorry about your bad luck


----------



## Gboyet93

I live near Country Line and Mill Road. Does anyone near have a drag mat I could rent for a day or two? My name is Haden


----------



## Mightyquinn

Gboyet93 said:


> I live near Country Line and Mill Road. Does anyone near have a drag mat I could rent for a day or two? My name is Haden


You may not want to put your number out there for everyone to see, you never know who is browsing the forum. Wait for someone to respond and PM them your number.

*EDIT* I took your number off of there for now but it is YOUR number so feel free to put it back if you wish :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

After looking at the quality of the "screened" sand that @WarEagle26 received, it makes me wonder if the sand I physically looked at, which is really fine and powdery with no rocks, is worth the $37.50/ton.

There's a few other places that I called that have their sand for less, and I have the option to get it bagged as well, but naturally that's more expensive.


----------



## WarEagle26

*Update on my sand predicament*

Called first thing this morning and spoke to Will from Brownsferry Mercantile (he is the same guy that I spoke to on Saturday). He was extremely nice about everything and we both agreed that they didn't send out the wrong product, but that there was a breakdown in communication between me and the person taking my order not fully understanding what I wanted. He said that they don't really have any good way to come pick it back up, but that he was willing to give me a full refund on it. He certainly didn't have to do that and I told him that I really appreciated that kind of customer service. He said they've spent the last five years building up their reputation in the business and wanted to make sure that they didn't leave me unhappy and ruin any possibility of getting my business in the future should they have any other products that I needed. Companies going the extra mile to take care of an unhappy customer means a lot to me. Guess where I'll be looking the next time I need a truckload of mulch delivered?


----------



## gatormac2112

WarEagle26 said:


> *Update on my sand predicament*
> 
> Called first thing this morning and spoke to Will from Brownsferry Mercantile (he is the same guy that I spoke to on Saturday). He was extremely nice about everything and we both agreed that they didn't send out the wrong product, but that there was a breakdown in communication between me and the person taking my order not fully understanding what I wanted. He said that they don't really have any good way to come pick it back up, but that he was willing to give me a full refund on it. He certainly didn't have to do that and I told him that I really appreciated that kind of customer service. He said they've spent the last five years building up their reputation in the business and wanted to make sure that they didn't leave me unhappy and ruin any possibility of getting my business in the future should they have any other products that I needed. Companies going the extra mile to take care of an unhappy customer means a lot to me. Guess where I'll be looking the next time I need a truckload of mulch delivered?


Great, I'm glad they gave your money back. Whatcha gonna do with all that rocky sand?


----------



## dtillman5

Gboyet93 said:


> I live near Country Line and Mill Road. Does anyone near have a drag mat I could rent for a day or two? My name is Haden


 I have a 3X3 drag mat, you are welcome to use. I'm doing a level May 22nd so ill need it that day and a few days after. I live near County Line and hwy 72.


----------



## dtillman5

WarEagle26 said:


> They told me that what I got was their screened sand. He said they only have screened sand and unscreened river sand. I kept talking about masonry sand and he said this is what they sell to masons all the time for their grout and other brickwork, but they didn't have anything called "masonry sand." He said this is also what people use all the time to topdress their lawn. I explained that I was really clear when I ordered it that I maintained my lawn at less than a half inch and wanted to make sure that it didn't have any pieces of rock in it. He was very apologetic on the phone. He said he was willing to do whatever he needed to do to make things right, but that he didn't have anything that was screened any finer that he could send out this way. I told him I was going to get a second opinion from some other folks that maintain their lawns like mine.


  Did you say you got this from Brownsferry Mercantile? That is where my sand is supposed to be coming from in about a week. Think I need to cancel that order.


----------



## kur1j

@dtillman5

Yes, I ordered the same exact stuff from the same exact place. They messed up and didn't deliver it. I ended up calling and canceling the delivery because of this unfortunately.


----------



## kur1j

@csbutler Sand prices must be going up a lot. They (Roseda Nursery) said its 39/ton and 100$ deliver to owens cross roads area.


----------



## Movingshrub

kur1j said:


> @csbutler Sand prices must be going up a lot. They said its 39/ton and 100$ deliver to owens cross roads area.


What supplier was that?


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub

Sorry should have mentioned it was Roseda Nursery.


----------



## Movingshrub

I got two quotes from Alliance.

Shipping fine river sand from Baker Sand and Gravel location 25 tons ($30/t*25+$750+140 shipping = $890.00 before tax
Shipping from USGA top dressing sand from Phil Campbell location 25 tons ($17t/t*25) +415 shipping = $840 before tax

If you're going to get the full truck, the Campbell plant looks appealing, plus there's an analysis on the Alliance website
http://www.alliancesand.com/uploadimage/132951112364425.pdf


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub

Unfortunately don't need anywhere near that amount of sand. Maybe half that amount. I called them again to see what they charge to deliver 10tons from their Hobbs Island Road location and they didn't answer phone and never returned my call from the VM.

Your post is quite interesting because the last time I called (not knowing it was the same company) they told me 30$/ton but wouldnt tell me a direct answer for delivery costs.

Did you just pick it up with a dump trailer? I'm going to have to just drive down there and look at what they have myself I feel because the people in the phone never can give me a direct answer on what is what. I ask for masonry sand and if it has rocks in it, they say no rocks, but they call it too dressing sand. Then another place will call it fine river sand, then another will call it playsand.

Not a single one will agree with each other and the people that I speak with on the phone at the places never seem to know what product they are describing.


----------



## Movingshrub

I got a quote for 25 tons delivered and just worked backwards to calculate the shipping cost. I used a regular, non-dump, trailer from a neighbor, and then shoveled it into a wheelbarrow and distributed it throughout my yard.


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub ah, makes sense. Unfortunately for me no one around me owns anything useful. Just s bunch of people with electric mowers and weed eaters. So no luck there for me. I'll call them and see if they will do 10 tons or something else size wise delivered. Otherwise i'll have to rent trailer and get it myself or go with my original plan of getting it from the greenery.


----------



## csbutler

kur1j said:


> @csbutler Sand prices must be going up a lot. They (Roseda Nursery) said its 39/ton and 100$ deliver to owens cross roads area.


Went back and looked at my receipt and it was $39 per scoop. (Could've sworn it was $30) As far as the delivery fee is concerned I live off old railroad bed rd which is about 15 minutes from their location so I'd say that is why the delivery fee is different. I plan on using them again if I order sand this year. I showed up on a Wednesday about 2 and placed the order for Thursday to be delivered around noon. They managed to fit me in and as I pulled into my neighborhood at noon they were parked at my house waiting on me.

The problems I had when looking for sand is that most places either wanted to deliver WAY more sand than I would need, didn't have the quality, or thought their sand was made out of gold.


----------



## kur1j

@csbutler Thanks. Yeah I figured the delivery would be more expensive being further out.

Well the issues you ran into while trying to find sand hasn't changed. I see prices ranging from ~30$ a ton to 70$ a ton, I also see issues that doesn't have great quality sand, or they want an arm and a leg for deliver or have a minimum of 25tons or something similar.

Right now i feel i'm down to the place you recommended, greenery, or baker (alliance).

Roseda has okay prices but delivery is quite expensive to me.

Greenery is decent prices and and since it's close cheaper deliver. But even looking at the sand I'm not sure how it will end up being.

Baker has decent prices, good sand (Movingshrub got some from there and said it was good) but the delivery fee again is pretty high and I can't seem to get a straight answer about getting less than 25/tons.

So in a pickle and not sure what to do.

Granted st this point I got a few days to think about it because it's supposed to rain for the next 6-7 days in a row.


----------



## dtillman5

So I canceled my order for sand from Browns Ferry Mercantile based on the rocks observed and ordered from Rosetta Nursery, they are only 1.5 miles from my house. I'm getting 4 yards delivered Monday afternoon for a Tue first lawn level. Paid $226 for the 4 yards delivered and that includes tax, $39 per yard and $59 delivery fee. It's a little high but seems unless you can get it yourself most places are pretty proud of their sand in North Alabama. If I need more sand I can go get a pickup truck load or two since they are just down the road. We've had a good bit of rain the past few days and it has got the Bermuda growing like wild fire. Just cut a couple days ago and its already grown too much. Luckily I get to scalp and aerate the front before the level so cutting a little to much off isn't gonna matter.


----------



## jaxesn

Has anyone used the top dressing machine from Robinrents? I want to top dress my entire lawn, about 10k sq ft, but can't imagine doing it all by hand. I was going to try and rent the machine a couple weeks ago but the one on 72 said theirs was in maintenance. I'm wondering how complicated it is and how well it works? My front yard is a decent hill and am not sure how well the machine will handle it?


----------



## Movingshrub

jaxesn said:


> Has anyone used the top dressing machine from Robinrents? I want to top dress my entire lawn, about 10k sq ft, but can't imagine doing it all by hand. I was going to try and rent the machine a couple weeks ago but the one on 72 said theirs was in maintenance. I'm wondering how complicated it is and how well it works? My front yard is a decent hill and am not sure how well the machine will handle it?


I've so been waiting on someone to try that out. I am particularly curious about the rate of application, capacity, and how it does on a lawn vs sand based putting green. Please report back if you use it.


----------



## raldridge2315

jaxesn said:


> My front yard is a decent hill and am not sure how well the machine will handle it?


Will you have any trouble keeping the sand on the hill?


----------



## Stro3579

Movingshrub said:


> jaxesn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the top dressing machine from Robinrents? I want to top dress my entire lawn, about 10k sq ft, but can't imagine doing it all by hand. I was going to try and rent the machine a couple weeks ago but the one on 72 said theirs was in maintenance. I'm wondering how complicated it is and how well it works? My front yard is a decent hill and am not sure how well the machine will handle it?
> 
> 
> 
> I've so been waiting on someone to try that out. I am particularly curious about the rate of application, capacity, and how it does on a lawn vs sand based putting green. Please report back if you use it.
Click to expand...

It works ok, but not good on pulling hills. The one they have on 72 is not in the greatest condition but will be better than doing it by hand.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=873#p15652


----------



## csbutler

[/quote]

It works ok, but not good on pulling hills. The one they have on 72 is not in the greatest condition but will be better than doing it by hand.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=873#p15652
[/quote]

This.

My neighbor works there and I asked him if it would handle the slope I have and he didn't think so. (I don't have a crazy slope) He said the yard needs to be fairly flat.


----------



## kur1j

Has anyone called Outdoor solutions? They are near site-one. Was stopping by site-one and drove by it. they have sand there that looks really good.


----------



## csbutler

Never heard of them.


----------



## dtillman5

Here is the progress on lawn level 4 yards on 4K front yard.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Man that recovered fast!


----------



## kur1j

Impressive. Can you tell much difference? What did you aerate with?


----------



## dtillman5

Colonel K0rn said:


> Man that recovered fast!


 It sure did, I was shocked, but I really did work it into the canopy with the broom like I saw on a few videos. Also went back out a couple days and broomed in some places a little more. Don't think I could have ever done it without all the great posts and input from everyone here at TLF :thumbup:



kur1j said:


> Impressive. Can you tell much difference? What did you aerate with?


I'm impressed too. Yes it is significantly more level, but I still have some low spots in side yard that would have required too much sand this go around. I will definitely be doing this again a few more times to get it as flat as i would like it. I rented a core aerator on May 19 from Home Depot and went over it several times, that thing was a bit of a workout to use :lol:


----------



## kur1j

So apparently sand is turning into bitcoin. Greenery had sand for 39/yd. Was going to get it from them...checked with them today and it's up to $55/yd.


----------



## csbutler

kur1j said:


> So apparently sand is turning into bitcoin. Greenery had sand for 39/yd. Was going to get it from them...checked with them today and it's up to $55/yd.


   

thats crazy


----------



## kur1j

I was talking to them and they were like "yeah, we don't get it either". They even recommended a few other places because they knew it was high.


----------



## kur1j

@WarEagle26 What did you end up doing for sand and leveling or did I miss it?


----------



## WarEagle26

kur1j said:


> @WarEagle26 What did you end up doing for sand and leveling or did I miss it?


I ended up building a screener so that I could try to manually screen the sand that I got from Brownsferry Mercantile. Trying to screen one shovel full at a time, though, takes forever so I still have a huge pile of sand and have only leveled a few small areas. Still hoping to work on it some more before summer is over, just haven't had much time to do it.


----------



## jaxesn

My brother and I rented a bluebird aerator from Robin Rents last week, I saw someone else in my brothers neighborhood with one as well, not sure if that was any of you. On Saturday morning at 7, my brother called Brownsferry Mercantile and ordered 8 yards of "masonry" sand, not their river sand, which was delivered by 8am. He paid $375, their river sand is cheaper, would have been like $250. He topdressed by hand, shovel/rake/wheelbarrow. I ordered 20 tons of masonry sand from Alliance, delivered today in Athens for $580. I cheated though and had one of the greens keepers from Canebrake top dress my roughly 10k sq ft, it looks great! I'm really excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Spammage

jaxesn said:


> I cheated though and had one of the greens keepers from Canebrake top dress my roughly 10k sq ft, it looks great! I'm really excited to see how it turns out.


Cheaters may win sometimes after all. We need pictures though. :thumbup:


----------



## kur1j

@jaxesn Did you not have rocks all over in it? @WarEagle26 ordered some and it looked like it was screened with a chain link fence. I ended up cancelling my order because of thst. If yours didn't have any rocks I wonder if they changed suppliers.


----------



## jaxesn

I saw that post from @WarEagle26, my brother got his from Brownsferry and no he did not have rocks all through it. There were some small stones, but nothing like what @WarEagle26 experienced and no different than the sand I got from Alliance.

I didn't take any pictures of the final result, I will in the morning, but here are a couple from today. I took some video as well, showing their equipment, I'll post those if I can figure out how.


----------



## dtillman5

June 17 update on front yard level. I'll need another couple rounds but overall I'm happy with the results.


----------



## kur1j

@dtillman5 looks awesome. What is your tactic in getting stripes right up to the flower beds? My lines look like they were created by a drunk.


----------



## kur1j

@jaxesn Really?!? That's very interesting. And your brother asked for "play sand", "screened sand", "playground sound"?

All of those terms are what they used when both wareagle and I ordered our sand. I wonder if they changed suppliers of sand.

How did you coordinate with them on doing your sand?! Do you know someone? Every single super or grounds manager of any golf course i've talked to has been either a **** or won't even bother talking to me.


----------



## jaxesn

He asked for masonry sand, which based on this discussion I'm not sure they actually have, but they didn't correct him and delivered something that looked very similar to what I got from alliance, which they call masonry. Side note, he top dressed last year with Brownferry's river sand, he didn't know any better, it was a pain the *** to spread but it also didn't have rocks throughout it.

I live in canebrake and I emailed the superintendent one time about finding someone to grind my reel mower. He came by the house and just happened to bring one of his greenskeeprs who mentioned that he does top dressing on the side, so I jumped on it.


----------



## jaxesn

Here are some pictures from this morning, after I've watered some.


----------



## TigerinFL

looks great @jaxesn ! damn I'd kill for someone who would top dress for me. especially in this heat!!


----------



## dtillman5

kur1j said:


> @dtillman5 looks awesome. What is your tactic in getting stripes right up to the flower beds? My lines look like they were created by a drunk.


Haha I'm pretty new to all this. I do a trim pass next to the flower bed, then when I start laying down stripes I push right up to it, and on the return stripe I step into the bed so I can get the mower as close as I can.


----------



## Movingshrub

jaxesn said:


> I saw that post from WarEagle26, my brother got his from Brownsferry and no he did not have rocks all through it. There were some small stones, but nothing like what WarEagle26 experienced and no different than the sand I got from Alliance.


If you don't mind - What tier/type of sand did you get from Alliance? How much was it per ton, and where location was it sourced from by Alliance?

Thank you.


----------



## jaxesn

20 tons, masonry, $582.51 total delivered. Looks like "L. Stutts Hauling"


----------



## Movingshrub

jaxesn said:


> 20 tons, masonry, $582.51 total delivered. Looks like "L. Stutts Hauling"


I'm asking if you know which plant the sand came from, and honestly, I'm really curious how much you paid per ton vs the delivery cost. I'm trying to discern whether you got the fine or coarse sand.

Earlier in the year I got sand from Baker Sand and Gravel, which seems to be owned by Alliance now, and the sand came from Hobbs Island Road. I purchased 2.8 yards of fine masonry sand which was $84, so $30/ton. I recall them also having a coarse sand option that was a bit cheaper.

I plan to get 2 yards worth, based on the limit of my trailer and vehicle. 2.8 tons + trailer = more than my truck's towing capacity. I had to flip it into 4LO for the gearing advantage to pull out the exit (which is on a hill) cause I kept stalling the truck even after nailing the throttle.


----------



## jaxesn

All I have on the receipt is the total, which was $582, I dont know the delivery vs per ton breakdown. It only says "`masonry sand", no coarse or fine distinction. The only company listed other than Alliance is the "L. Stutts Hauling".


----------



## Movingshrub

jaxesn said:


> All I have on the receipt is the total, which was $582, I dont know the delivery vs per ton breakdown. It only says "`masonry sand", no coarse or fine distinction. The only company listed other than Alliance is the "L. Stutts Hauling".


Got it. Thanks! If the weather cooperates, I'll be spreading two yards on Friday. Drag mat arrived yesterday so it's time to test that thing out. Sand will also be used to top dress for my sprigging project.


----------



## Movingshrub

For my own entertainment, I called one of the local brick supply houses. It used to be Boral Brick. I think the name has changed but it's on Slaughter road. The price I got for sand was, if buying 4 tons or less, it's delivered in a bag and the price is $72/ton. If it's 4 tons or more, it's delivered in a dump truck, at a rate of $66/ton.


----------



## raldridge2315

Movingshrub said:


> For my own entertainment, I called one of the local brick supply houses. It used to be Boral Brick. I think the name has changed but it's on Slaughter road. The price I got for sand was, if buying 4 tons or less, it's delivered in a bag and the price is $72/ton. If it's 4 tons or more, it's delivered in a dump truck, at a rate of $66/ton.


That price is ridiculous.


----------



## kur1j

@raldridge2315 Yeah no kidding. I pretty much gave up on finding sand for a decent price.


----------



## Buddy

Those are some crazy prices. I'm in Mass and I recently picked up mason sand for $15.50 a ton.


----------



## Brackin4au

I dread my leveling project once I get to that point, based on yalls discussion on prices around here.

I've been doing small areas for free because my subdivision is still in the construction phase. I talked with the general contractor last year to see if he could get me a good price on some sand next time they get a delivery, and he said "yeah sure, just go take what you want from any of those big piles". (He knew I was pissed about the piss poor effort of the landscapers when they laid my sod and jacked my yard up)..... so I got 2 full loads of a 33gal garbage can one time haha, and get bucket fulls here and there. They would probably frown on me getting enough for a full leveling project though haha

But, unfortunately, they are finishing the last few houses now, so that ship has sailed...


----------



## Movingshrub

You guys are missing out on the fun at the movingshrub household. Also saw a price at baker from 2014; fine sand $15/ton. Pretty sure the prices are driven entirely due to them being bought by Alliance.


----------



## kur1j

That's ridiculous its like 40+/ton anywhere else. The issue is, alliance is the cheapest damn place to buy sand. How much sand di you lose on your travels? How many tons did you get?


----------



## Movingshrub

I made two trips and combined I got a bit over 3 tons.


----------



## ajmikola

We should all go in and start a business, reel mowing yards and obtaining quality sand and topdressing compost in nort alabama. Although we would probably be selling it to each other only &#128514;


----------



## manthatsnice

@WarEagle26, went to Reseda today. Sand is now $45/scoop. Still the place to go imho.


----------



## jaxesn

I've been getting sand at the limestone county coop. They weigh you before and after versus it being a set scoop. I get a bit worried about getting a full scoop from Reseda in my small truck. It appears to be pretty similar quality sand.

At the coop I get about 1000lbs for $20.


----------



## Brackin4au

jaxesn said:


> I've been getting sand at the limestone county coop. They weigh you before and after versus it being a set scoop. I get a bit worried about getting a full scoop from Reseda in my small truck. It appears to be pretty similar quality sand.
> 
> At the coop I get about 1000lbs for $20.


Interesting. Good price, but it would take me forever to get enough sand to level my yard that way haha.


----------



## Talental

Hey, just had my yard topdressed by a local landscaper. I was under the impression that they were going to spread and drag like all you guys do. However they used a machine. I am not sure what to expect but it doesn't look like y'all's. Looks like there are several low spots that didn't get sand. 
He said he put out 4 yds at 0.5 inches. 
How good are those top dressing machines?


----------



## Brackin4au

Topdressing with a machine is different than leveling. "Topdressing" is just spreading a thin layer of sand over the existing terrain (0.5" like he said). Leveling would require more sand and spread out with a rake or drag in order to fill in the low spots. Resulting in less sand in the higher spots, and more sand in the lower spots. Which is what you see in a lot of the pics on here, large areas of mostly sand (showing a low spot).

Topdressing machines are mostly used on golf greens which are already level, just to keep it that way, more or less. If that makes sense. A lot of times they use it after aerating the green, just to fill in the holes with sand and keep everything smooth and level.


----------



## Talental

Thank you for the detailed response. That makes sense. I definitely did not acccomlish what I wanted. The communication definitely was lacking. Feel like I just wasted money. 
I guess this is a lesson learn.


----------



## Brackin4au

I don't think I would consider it a waste... it definitely didn't hurt. It probably just didn't fill in the lower spots as much as you would have if truly leveling. Leveling takes several attempts to really accomplish anyway, so just look at this as a minor leveling haha. You would be doing it again anyway...


----------



## WarEagle26

@Ware, can we get this topic moved to the North Alabama hometown discussion forum since its focus is specific to this area?


----------



## StormTrooper86

Talental said:


> Hey, just had my yard topdressed by a local landscaper. I was under the impression that they were going to spread and drag like all you guys do. However they used a machine. I am not sure what to expect but it doesn't look like y'all's. Looks like there are several low spots that didn't get sand.
> He said he put out 4 yds at 0.5 inches.
> How good are those top dressing machines?


Who did you use to topdress your lawn? That's really all I'd like done.


----------



## Jordan90

StormTrooper86 said:


> Talental said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, just had my yard topdressed by a local landscaper. I was under the impression that they were going to spread and drag like all you guys do. However they used a machine. I am not sure what to expect but it doesn't look like y'all's. Looks like there are several low spots that didn't get sand.
> He said he put out 4 yds at 0.5 inches.
> How good are those top dressing machines?
> 
> 
> 
> Who did you use to topdress your lawn? That's really all I'd like done.
Click to expand...

 I got a quote in montgomery for it and it was going to be $1500


----------



## kur1j

Dayum!


----------



## mha2345

Highly recommend the sand at Harvest Feed Mill, used it back in June to level the front lawn and had 0 rocks at all. Might have been slightly too fine for leveling but it worked well. Paid around $130 for 2 scoops delivered.

Just ordered 5 scoops for the backyard from Reseda to try something different and it came out to $297 delivered. It will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## LoCutt

I was quoted $550 for 16 cu. yds. in Birmingham, sand or screened topsoil. For my 8,000 sq. ft. lawn, that works out to about 2/3 of an inch. I thought the price was high.


----------



## dpainter68

LoCutt said:


> I was quoted $550 for 16 cu. yds. in Birmingham, sand or screened topsoil. For my 8,000 sq. ft. lawn, that works out to about 2/3 of an inch. I thought the price was high.


16 yards or 16 tons? I believe I read the average weight for a yard of sand is about 2700lbs. For 16 yards, depending on how far the delivery is, $550 sounds very reasonable to me.


----------



## Redtwin

If it's clean sand with very little debris, $550 for 15 yards is a decent price.


----------

